
Wav2letter: Automatic Speech Recognition Toolkit from Facebook AI Research - stablemap
https://github.com/facebookresearch/wav2letter
======
rememberlenny
Suggestion for anyone interested in this.

I recommend not copying and pasting the blocks of code into your terminal.
Look at the install commands first and make sure you are running them from the
preferred root directory.

------
rrampage
Can anyone suggest some good resources for a beginner to get to speed on
Speech Recognition and synthesis?

~~~
yorwba
I guess it depends on what exactly you want to do. If you want to get familiar
with the components of a speech recognition system at the level of fiddling
with a bunch of shell scripts until you have an end-to-end pipeline from
recording speech samples to recognizing new speech, I can recommend the "Kaldi
for Dummies" tutorial. [1] It helped me a lot to get an appreciation for the
steps that go into making such a system work.

[1] [http://kaldi-asr.org/doc/kaldi_for_dummies.html](http://kaldi-
asr.org/doc/kaldi_for_dummies.html)

------
inspector14
the link for torch is borkened

~~~
tomyws
Submit a pull request - the URL just needs those colons

